# Marcus Thornton



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

New Orleans Hornets rookie Marcus Thornton adding new dimension​


> Through two preseason games with the New Orleans Hornets, rookie shooting guard Marcus Thornton of LSU is providing the team with something that has been lacking recently.
> 
> Coach Byron Scott couldn't be more pleased with the progress Thornton has made in his appearances so far, hitting 7 of 14 shots in his NBA debut Thursday night against the Charlotte Bobcats, then 2 of 4 from the 3-point line in Saturday's win over the Oklahoma City Thunder.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/10/new_orleans_hornets_rookie_mar.html



New Orleans Hornets' gamble on Marcus Thornton paying dividends​


> So far, no case can be made for false advertising. Marcus Thornton has been exactly what the Hornets thought they were getting when they traded for him, and that could turn out to be a steal.
> 
> No need to warn about the danger of going overboard on a second-round pick who hasn't even assured he'll be in the rotation. Or of believing Thornton will solve the deficiencies the Hornets have experienced at shooting guard since David Wesley was traded and took with him a double-figure scoring average that was considered a given.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/10/new_orleans_hornets_gamble_on.html

I'd surely like to see him stick around for a while. I like what I see so far.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope the Hornets have a roster spot for him so that he has the opportunity to help the team right now rather than having to play in the D-League. It certainly appears that the Hornets top 9 guys is set in stone. 

PG CP3/Collison
SG Peterson/Posey
SF Wright/Peja
PF DWest/Songaila
C Okafor

That would leave 3 open spots on the active roster for 6 men. If I were choosing now, I would probably take Marks and Diogu for 2 of those spots to sure up the front court. That would leave one spot remaining for one of Devin Brown, Bobby Brown, Hilton Armstrong, and Thornton. Will he beat out those other three guys who are all more established?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He should beat out Devin Brown and Bobby Brown IMO. Thornton could be a rich mans Devin Brown if you develop him.


----------

